# Mozzie bites



## sunnydayz (Mar 11, 2013)

Well I came over for my Recce, which just reminded me why I loved Cyprus and now I can't wait to move over.
So much so - that I'm actually trying to move my dates forward :fingerscrossed:

The only down point of my visit was that for the first time ever I seemed to attract the Mozzies and ended up with bites all over my legs.

I've never really been bothered by them before (perhaps one bite over a 2 week period) but by the time I left I had over 30 bites on my body - mainly my legs, and I was there for less than a week! 

I just wondered if this May had been a particularly bad time for them, or if anyone has any helpful hints on how I can get them to leave me alone without me smelling like I've rolled in a litter tray

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Avon skin so soft is great to keep the mozzies away. I know that sounds daft but it is a fact and you certainly won't smell as if you have been rolling in a litter tray, it smells lovely


----------



## sunnydayz (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Veronica,

So another "shopping spree" for me then!
This is when we hate the baggage/weight restrictions on easyjet


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

As a fellow bitten-soul I sympathise with your problem. I wish I could keep my bites down to 30 a week! This year seems to be a lot worse than last year and it is mainly noseeums that are biting rather than proper mossies which at least give you a sporting chance of seeing and killing them.

The Avon product does have a good reputation for this although in my experience, having tried many products, nothing works at all. There are several good anti-histamine creams available from pharmacies which help stop the bites itching.

Pete


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

My wife takes Vitamin B1, it seemed to work last year, start taking 2/3 weeks before arrival.

She also wears a anti-mossie wrist band (available in local pharmacies) which also seems to work.

Betafusin antihistamine cream for when nothing works!

Why waste packing space? Buy in Cyprus!

Anti-mossie plug in dispensers in the bedroom and beat the bed to get rid of any part-time residents.

Long sleeves with buttoned collar and trousers at and after sunset, anti-mossie cream on neck, wrists and ankles.

Slightly overdressed or bitten? Tough choice!


----------



## sunnydayz (Mar 11, 2013)

Is there Avon available in Cyprus then??
That would definitely help on the packing/weight problem!


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

A quick Google search indicates that there are indeed Avon reps here.

Perhaps if you do a search on this forum you may elicit more info?

Otherwise Google.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I've seen the Avon So Soft on sale at the Duckpond market.

Pete


----------



## sunnydayz (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you all


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

sunnydayz said:


> Is there Avon available in Cyprus then??
> That would definitely help on the packing/weight problem!


It is sold on a stall at Timi Sunday Market.

Marmite is good at keeping them away....you eat it, not smear on your body  I take Brewers Yeast tabs.

Also lavender and green tea products are also 'put offs' for these nuisances.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

DEET seems to be about the best thing to keep the little blighters/biters away:

The Straight Dope: Does garlic repel mosquitoes?


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

virgil said:


> DEET seems to be about the best thing to keep the little blighters/biters away:
> 
> The Straight Dope: Does garlic repel mosquitoes?


Excellent answer and well researched!

For information:

"Elephant" insect repellant spray contains 16.7% of DEET whilst their roll-on contains 13.47%.

"Xpel" Tropical Formula Mosquito and Insect Repellant contains 30% DEET.

I have them in front of me as my wife uses them all! Not all at the same time though!

All are available in Supermarkets/Pharmacies.

Pat


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

Geraldine said:


> It is sold on a stall at Timi Sunday Market.
> 
> Marmite is good at keeping them away....you eat it, not smear on your body  I take Brewers Yeast tabs.
> 
> Also lavender and green tea products are also 'put offs' for these nuisances.


Is this good for mozzies or Noseeums? Yuliya seems to be eaten alive, and they don't touch me

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Noseeums are closely related to mozzies so anything that works for one should work for the other.

Pete


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2013)

Patg said:


> Excellent answer and well researched!
> 
> For information:
> 
> ...


Do you know where to buy Xpel? I have been in Supermarkets and Chemists but have not found

Anders


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Do you know where to buy Xpel? I have been in Supermarkets and Chemists but have not found
> 
> Anders


Tis available on: 

XPEL PROTECTION MOSQUITO INSECT REPELLENT WIPES | eBay


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Do you know where to buy Xpel? I have been in Supermarkets and Chemists but have not found
> 
> Anders


 We think it was in Phillipos in Coral Bay but can't be sure.

I can tell you that it was 1.99 euros for 120mls in Sep/Oct last year!

Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

I have used Ultrathon Insect Repellant by 3M, which comes in a small 2 oz squeezy tube (lotion, with 34% DEET, good for 12 hrs protection). I haven't bought it in Cyprus but in any case it might be worth investigating mail order. I like it because it lacks the strong petrolic smell of most others, deals specifically with mossies and ticks, fleas and different types of biting flies and chiggers


----------



## zorbathejock (May 26, 2013)

Skin so soft is very good and if you are in Paphos I think you can get it at the duckpond market. Another alternative i find very good is "Elephant" a roll on deterent.


----------

